# Oldie but goodie with Wade free gaff



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Just one of those fishy days where a well drawn up plan came together. Figured I'd post it to get everyone fired up for the upcoming season. One of the last great memories before selling the Palmetto and moving to diesels. Boat was fishy...bet we had 30+ bites that day. 

http://vimeo.com/29693806

Check out Wade's free gaff....

Tight Lines!

Cameron


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

He wouldn't have had to free gaff him if he hadn't knocked him off the hook.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Wireman (sory Darr) caused the problem...pulled fish forward at last second. :thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

For sure a awesome trip


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

get's the blood pumping for sure!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a good fun day.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Hell yeah! tuna, wahoo, dolphin... can't beat that. I'm ready for Summer!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice day indeed.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm Ready! Literally!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't wait to go too. Nice video. I need a go pro this year.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never had a chance to catch dolphin. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice free gaff Wade. Looks like fun for all, Gents.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to stick em


----------



## Lipscomb1212 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice shot Wade. Hope all is well, Cant wait to get back on the water. See yall in a couple weeks to chase some brown swimmers. Tight Lines

Tucker C. Lipscomb


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I remember that day (if it is the same one). There was a thin Blue Push running from the Nipple S/ SW to the Elbow. It was basically a dead end road and it was LOADED UP!!!!! Geronimo and I had a triple hook up. I have never seen so many vessels, so close to each other, and all hooking up!

Nice stick Wade!

Bet your vessel is ready to go by now!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

wasn't that day. we were the only boat on this rip. It was right on top of the elbow and sure was loaded up with everything...except billfish. Was a fun day. hope 2015 brings more of that!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good stuff guys!!


----------

